# Need some help please!



## aloram27 (May 28, 2012)

So i'm pretty new to androids and changing roms and what not. I recently put the tweaked 2 package on my phone (with the pbj kernal and ext4 conversion). It started up and runs fine, but it seems that random things will crash and force me to reboot. For instance pandora will crash randomly i'll be listening to it just fine then i'll try to open it up again a little later and it keeps crashing. I even had the android.dialer app crash a couple times making me unable to make calls without a restart.

When I installed I did it via cmv, I cleared cache/dalvik cache as well as did a factory reset before hand.

Can anyone give me some insight as to what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

aloram27 said:


> So i'm pretty new to androids and changing roms and what not. I recently put the tweaked 2 package on my phone (with the pbj kernal and ext4 conversion). It started up and runs fine, but it seems that random things will crash and force me to reboot. For instance pandora will crash randomly i'll be listening to it just fine then i'll try to open it up again a little later and it keeps crashing. I even had the android.dialer app crash a couple times making me unable to make calls without a restart.
> 
> When I installed I did it via cmv, I cleared cache/dalvik cache as well as did a factory reset before hand.
> 
> ...


Did you mount /system?


----------



## aloram27 (May 28, 2012)

Yes I did that before I installed the package through CWM. Do I need to do it again afterwards?

Thanks again!


----------

